# Unknown Rotala



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

This was sold to me as _Rotala_ sp. 'Tropica'.

Verticillate leaves, usually 6 to 8 per whorl; no tendency toward decumbent habit even under strong light. Not a Mayaca.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

nanjenshan?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

One of our members brought that back from a visit to Tropica, where it is undergoing evaluation. It may well be a form of _R. mexicana_ or perhaps even real _R. verticillata_, though it's too soon to tell. I'm going to put some outside to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

One of the stems has done something very strange--instead of verticillate whorls, it has begun to form leaves in sort of a spiral staircase pattern (a very close 'alternate,' I would say).

I remember stuff like that happened with Rotala sp. Butterfly when it first came out because its genotype was unstable; shifted colors, 50/50 leaves, etc.

Could that be happening here? It was a stem I allowed to get very close to the surface.


----------



## SOLOMON (Sep 24, 2006)

I've had what I think is a similar growth form in a stem of Rotala mexicana sp. 'green'


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes! That's exactly it.

Looks like a different plant but that's the habit.


----------

